
Implementing the THX Deep Note Sound with AudioKit [video] - narner
https://vimeo.com/133730628
======
graycat
Interesting. While I made some progress with violin, that's 400 year old
technology, and I want to continue with music but with more productive
technology, likely based on using a computer to help compose and perform
music. So, I'm interested.

Suggestions:

(1) In the demo, make the text on the screen of the computer used in the demo
much, much larger and much easier to read.

(2) Before first using a term, e.g., _playground_ , motivate, define, and
explain the term.

(3) Pronounce all the words clearly, e.g., don't drop voice volume at certain
words or at the end of sentences and don't mumble. In other words, speak right
up, loud and clear so that you can be heard and understood.

(4) At the beginning, give an overview of the work and presentation.

So, right, (1) I can't read anything on the screen of the computer used for
the demo, (2) don't want to struggle with and wonder about undefined
terminology, (3) really mostly can't understand the voice, and (4) want to
have a broad description at the beginning to have a first-cut understanding of
what the work and presentation are about.

~~~
aure
In general, thanks for the feedback, I appreciate. But to respond to your
points:

1) Perhaps you were watching it at low resolution? It's at a bigger font than
Xcode's standard.

2&4) It wasn't necessarily meant to be a self-contained video. AudioKit has an
extensive website with documentation at
[http://audiokit.io/](http://audiokit.io/) and specifically for playgrounds at
[http://audiokit.io/playgrounds/](http://audiokit.io/playgrounds/)

3) I'm sorry, that is my Ohio mumble. :)

Thanks again!

~~~
graycat
> 1) Perhaps you were watching it at low resolution? It's at a bigger font
> than Xcode's standard.

My screen is a razor sharp 14" monitor with 1024 x 768 pixels. Resolution is
not the issue, just size. All the text on the screen used for the demo is just
a total blur -- I can't make out even a single character. I'm a long time,
full-time computer user, and that text was by far the worst I ever saw that
was intended to be read.

2)-4). Your video doesn't have to be "self contained". Instead, just say in
broad terms what you are talking about.

I've never heard of AudioKit before, nor should I have. I have no idea at all
what the purpose of AudioKit is, nor should I. I have no idea if there is a
Web site for AudioKit or if it has tutorial material, nor should I. If all
such things are true, then make that clear.

E.g., could I get the orchestral score to the R. Strauss _Einheldenleben_ and
use AudioKit to do a good _synthetic_ orchestral performance? The score to the
Bach _Chaconne_? The Bach solo violin version? The Busoni piano version? Say
enough to make answers to such questions clear.

3) Ohio. Ohio should be fine. My mother was from Columbus, grew up just south
of the OSU campus. I was a prof in the B-school there. My father went to Ohio
State, BA and MA. My wife was from not far away, about 50 miles SW of Fort
Wayne, IN. It's not about Ohio.

Instead, just do what I said: Don't drop your voice at certain words or at the
ends of sentences. When you say a word, go ahead and actually pronounce it.
Your Ohio version of English speaking is fine; just use it. As it is, mostly I
couldn't understand what you were saying, totally lost maybe 1/3rd of your
words and more of your content.

Since I couldn't read your screen text and couldn't understand your speech, I
gave up, and I'm someone really interested in music, really interested.

You may have some good work. If so, then good. In that case, speak up,
describe your work, show clear screen images.

BTW, I have no idea, none at all, zip, zilch, zero, nichts, nil, nada, what
the heck "Xcode" is. None. I doubt that _Xcode_ is in Webster's. So, _Xcode_
is undefined jargon. I know quite a lot about both music and computing, but I
don't know what _Xcode_ is, and likely I should not. Lesson: If you want to
communicate, don't use undefined jargon.

Computing: I've published peer-reviewed original research in artificial
intelligence from the IBM Watson lab. I've taught computing at both Georgetown
U. and Ohio State U. At Ohio State, I was a leader in computing in the
B-school and more generally on campus.

I've programmed significant software for decades. My Ph.D. dissertation was
heavily based on software that I wrote.

I recently finished typing in software for a Web site with 4 back-end servers,
80,000 lines of typing, about 18,000 programming language statements, for
Windows with the Microsoft software .NET, ASP.NET, and ADO.NET and for the
Microsoft calls for TCP/IP, etc. Still I never heard of Xcode. Fonts? I'm
quite good at D. Knuth's TeX, still have never heard of Xcode.

I'm not attacking you. Instead I'm giving you constructive feedback so that
you can communicate better about your possibly quite good work so that many
more people can like your work.

Main lesson: Just speak up.

~~~
christoph
Possibly one of the rudest comments i've read on HN for sometime.

The text was completely readable for me, viewing on an iPad (not even
fullscreen).

Xcode is the standard IDE used for all Apple software development - 99% of
people viewing a video like this would know that, as its so elementary. I'm
surprised you didnt also expect the author to define what a terminal window
was and what Objective C is. A google search would have yielded the answer in
less than 2 seconds.

Overall I found the video very intersting and its the first time i've seen
audio being iteratively produced in real time with code, thanks for taking the
time to produce it.

~~~
graycat
For the audio, here is what I hear from the first of the video clip:

    
    
         ??? one.
    
         My name is Art ??? I am the creator
         of Audio???.
    
         Today I'm excited to show you another
         example of ??? AudioKit live coding
         playground.
    
         I have been presenting AudioKit at
         ??? universities and I ??? example
    

He can speak plenty clearly enough, but in places he just drops his voice
volume. E.g., for what I heard in "Audio???" it might have been AudioHit,
AudioKit, AudioSit, AudioIt, or something else. He just dropped his voice on
the last sylable of AudioKit.

For his last name, he again dropped his voice.

"Live coding playground" is clear enough, apparently from "another" there is a
prerequisite of earlier examples? And, really, there should be something like:

"The software AudioKit permits finely grained interactive usage with what we
call the _AudioKit live coding Playground_ , and we will demonstrate that
here."

Okay, that's good.

Then to the computer screen, we're supposed to know that that is on Linux or
Apple? We're supposed just to assume that? Observe that? Not good. Instead,
just say what the computing _platform_ is.

These are constructive remarks, not "rude".

~~~
aure
Your first comments were not rude and I've responded to them but I don't
appreciate the personal attacks, and you've gone off on unprovoked tangents.
Everyone, just walk away.

------
flywheel
Wow, the fade in between pages is just sooooooooo looooooong and
annoooooooooying. It's like 2 or 3 seconds transition time. Ridiculous.

------
ChrisDonuts
That's really cool!

------
kungfooman
Too much code, needs some node-based interface.

~~~
aure
This is a bit like saying CSS is too much code and it needs paintbrush tools
and palette picker dialog boxes like Photoshop. GUIs can be useful but they
are also a limitation and with code you could really go anywhere and do
previously unheard of things.

